# ¿ Es peligroso utilizar la fuente de alimentacion de un modem en OTRO modem ?



## pableras (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola 

Os explico, hace un rato, quería resetear mi MODEM de ono, un Thomson 420, y para hacerlo hay que desconectarlo de la corriente durante 5 minutos. Como siempre, he sacado la clavija de detrás del MODEM (la clavija que conecta el cable de la fuente de alimentación al MODEM) para que no tenga corriente. Tras 5 minutos le he metido otra vez la clavija y se ha oído un "PUF" en la fuente de alimentación. Es decir, se ha quemado la fuente, jejej pero afortunadamente el MODEM no ha petado. 

Así que he llamado a ONO y me han dicho que como no pago mantenimiento, son unos 150 euros en total si quiero el MODEM puesto mañana o pasado. (MODEM = 100, activación = 30, envío = 15) y todo esto por que no pago los 3 euros de mantenimiento mensuales y por culpa de eso todo lo que suceda fuera de garantía lo pago yo.... 

Así que como comprenderéis he ido a buscar en los cajones un MODEM mas viejo que tenia por ahí, un wifi de hace unos 5 o 6 años que no uso, y he cogido la fuente de alimentación de ese modem y la he usado en mi MODEM actual y... tachan, funciona. Lo que pasa es que la fuente de alimentación es diferente, tiene otra forma y es otro modelo, así que tengo miedo de que eso pueda significar que pueda petar o quemarse. Yo soy de los que siempre deja el PC encendido, noche también, 24 horas al dia, así que me da mucho miedo que eso pueda pasar, no sea que por alguna de aquellas se queme la fuente o el MODEM y una chispa haga que se encienda un fuego en mi casa 

por eso os lo pregunto ¿ Es peligroso utilizar la fuente de alimentación de otro MODEM en mi MODEM actual ? teniendo en cuenta que es una fuente diferente y de un MODEM wifi de hace unos 5 o 6 años, y mi MODEM no es ni wifi, es cable normal. 

Alomejor es absurdo lo que pregunto, pero tener en cuenta que aun tengo muy poca idea de electrónica (estoy intentando empezar en este mundillo) 

os agradezco que me ayudéis, a ver si puedo dormir tranquilo 


Aquí os pongo las especificaciones de ambas fuentes de alimentacion:

*La fuente que se ha quemado:*

Switching Adapter Model:  SYS1089-1509-T3

INPUT: 100-240V ~ 1.0A MAX, 50-60Hz, 20-30VA
OUTPUT: +9V ---- 1.67A
OUTPUT POWER:15W MAX

*La fuente que le he puesto ahora:*

AC-DC ADAPTOR
PN: 30-123-120601
model: AD - 1201200DV

INPUT: 230V ~ 50Hz 200mA (seran 0.2A)
OUTPUT: 12V ---- 1200mA (seran 1.2A)

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola.
No debes poner una fuente de mayor voltaje, es decir, debes reemplazar la fuente de 9V por otra de 9V e igual corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola.
Puede agregar este circuito, a tu fuente de 12V para obtener lo 9V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 17, 2009)

Desarma el módem y fijate que tenes en el tren de entrada.
Usualmente hay un convertidor switching step-down a un voltaje muy inferior como 3.3v o menos.
Por lo que la alimentación puede ser cualquier cosa entre 4.5v y 12v que no pasa nada.
Busca algún capacitor de 10v o algo que te limite, a mi me pasó que los diodos de entrada eran de 1A y hacía falta 22v 1A para convertir luego a 2.5v. Lo quería alimentar con 12v 2A y pese a que me salteé los diodos igual se reseteaba inmediatamente después de negociar el ppp.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola, en principio casi todos los circuitos informaciónrmaticos (incluido MODEM) funcionan a +5 Vol. el regulador de tensión lo suelen llevar dentro, mientras que el transformadorr y el rectificador va fuera, si la entrada que tenia era de +9 y le pones +12 el regulador interno del modem tiene que disipar mas tensión o sea mas calor y eso terminaria a la larga quemando por sobre calentamiento, busca un alimentador externo de 9+ y los Amp indicados para mas seguridad, y todo quedara bien, la marca da lo mismo, lo importante es que no supere en mucho los 9+ y de corriente (amperios) suficientes

Un saludo

PD. para un amperio y medio los chinos te venden transformadores con una palanca de seleccción de voltaje que se llaman universales y van bien, yo mismo tengo un router andando con uno de estos que se quemo (el original)


----------



## pableras (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola

he comprado una fuente de alimentacion

esta fuente es de esas que son configurables, hay que ponerle un fusible de mi eleccion, entre 3V y 24V.

le he colocado el fusible de 9V, el cual ofrece 3.0A (la que se ha quemado era 9V y 1.67A)

esta fuente tiene una potencia maxima de 30W (la quemada era 15W max)

*creeis que con esta fuente ya no tengo que preocuparme por nada y puedo volver a dejar dia y noche encendido el modem como hacia antes? (mi pc se pasa encendido las 24 horas del dia todo el año)*

gracias


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 18, 2009)

pableras dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> he comprado una fuente de alimentacion
> 
> ...




Hombre tecnícamente no tienes que tener problemas, lo que ocurre que al quedar encendida siempre de noche la tensión de red sule subir y dependiendo de lo cerca que estes del trasformador de zona así te subira, yo he llegado amedir a las 4 pm 242 voltios y mi contrato es de 220 v... Y eso a los transformadores de 220 v no les gusta mucho, ahora si la fuente es conmutada lo aguanta bien.

saludos


----------



## pableras (Jun 18, 2009)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> pableras dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hola, la fuente indica 100-240  800mA

asi que supongo que soporta bien las subidas a 242


----------



## pableras (Jun 18, 2009)

alguien puede decirme si tiene algun peligro que la fuente que he comprado produzca 3.0 amperios cuando esta configurada para 9V ?

recordad que la fuente que se quemo producia 1.67 amperios, esta produce casi el doble.

por cierto, en las especificaciones del MODEM pone que solo necesita 0.8 amperios

lo he dicho en la tienda y me han dicho que en el caso de las fuentes de alimentacion no pasa nada por que sobre amperaje, que lo que importa es que no falte, y que el voltaje sea el mismo


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 18, 2009)

Si el "MODEM" está "normal" es decir sin imperfecciones sólo consumirá esos 0.8 amperios. Puedes tener 10 amperios en la fuente, pero mientras no tenga "algo" que los consuma la fuente no los dará.


----------



## pableras (Jun 18, 2009)

gracias Yoangel


----------

